# Custom Rods #177 & #178



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's some pics of my Lake Trout trolling rods I made 20 years or so ago.

They are a matched pair. Each has 2 lakers, 2 "mud flap girls" and a map of Flaming Gorge; all woven in thread. The blanks are Seeker 7 1/2 foot E-glass. The guides are wrapped once under for a cushion, and twice over for durability. 2 coats of thread preserver was applied and let dry on each wrap. 2 coats of medium build epoxy rod finish finished off all thread wraps.

The guides are wrapped "Roberts Style"; each guide rolling off a little until the guides and tip top are on the opposite side of the rod. The guides on one rod roll starboard, and the guides on the other side roll port, and the rods are marked as such with woven text. When the baitcasting rod is loaded up playing a fish, reeling in line reel, or just setting in the rod holders hooked to the downriggers, the reel will naturally stay on top.

65 hours of labor in each rod.

I keep and use the rods on my boat. So they are scratched up a little. Sorry about the poor photography.

Roberts wrapped guides:









Top:









Bottom:









Flaming Gorge Reservoir woven in thread:









Mud Flap Girl woven in thread:









Lake Trout weave:









Gottago2wurk2xtimetoday.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

That is cool . So are the rods designed to be port or starboard ?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hellsangler69 said:


> That is cool . So are the rods designed to be port or starboard ?


One is port and one is starboard; one has the guides rolled clockwise and one has guides rolled counter-clockwise. The rods are marked as such in woven text. See the third picture.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

I can see it in the rods in the first pic now . Never made my own rods but that is cool .


----------

